# BEWARE The Hickory Chicks



## Gary in VA (Aug 23, 2005)

A new all girl BBQ team comming out in ... ohh.. say.. 16 years or so...

ok.. so... maybe I am being a little presumptuous that the new baby due in March that we are expecting is another girl.  :grin:  (I got a gut feeling, and I was right the last time)  I got my first member.. 20 months old and looooves Daddy's BBQ.  :grin:  Gotta train em early.

So.. beware... The Hickory Chicks are commin...   





unless the new addition is a boy... well then, I suppose we'll have to rethink the name....


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 23, 2005)

My younger son was a hell of a good cook with coals. Had his own pit and burned wood to coals. Couldn't cook a thing in the kitchen. Now my other son can cook like a pro in the kitchen but has trouble grilling a burger. Go figure.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 23, 2005)

Gary, we should put a team together...I got 3 girlz...your 2 and we would ave a whole team with alternates!! :grin:


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds great Greg... of course.. this is all under the assumption that the one on the way is a girl.  we don't plan on knowing until the moment she/he pops out.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 23, 2005)

:!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 23, 2005)

:grin:  :grin:  :grin: 
Way to go Gary.  There is nothing like having two girls.  Congrats my friend.  I bet Linda is glowing :!: .


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 23, 2005)

Glowing... hmmmm.. welllll... I wouldnt exactly say Linda is the "glowing" type during pregnancy.....  and thats aaaallllllll I'm gonna say.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 23, 2005)

> Raine Posted: Tue Aug 23, 2005 12:14 pm    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



You could alway name the team "The McGaheysville Chicks" or McDaddy's Girls". Garrentee no one has those.


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 23, 2005)

well... we got a few years to iron out the details.. .but thanks raine... I'd hate to get sued over a BBQ team name.


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 23, 2005)

again.. I aint sure the second one is gonna be a girl yet... all I am going on is my gut feeling and the assumption that the Good Lord will "bless" me with all girls due to all the harassment I gave the girls I went to school with.  :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 23, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Hickory Chicks is a trademark name.
> 
> Jim Tabb's daughter's team used that name and about damn near got sued.  She cahnged the team name to Wood Chicks.
> 
> I think Hickory Chicks is a line of clothing or something.[/No there not, Unless they have a DBA all names are up for grabs. It varies from state to state, That's why Jack and I share the same name, My DBA name is Pigs On The Wing BBQ. Jack competes under the name of Pigs On The Wing. I'm regesterded with the state tax and health goons. Jack and I are good friends, That's why he or I don't care about using the name. Unless you have a DBA in your state your out of luck if someone takes your team name. DBA (Doing Business As)quote]


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

lilq'er said:
			
		

> looking for hot guys!!! (babysitting of course)


Uh ohh...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 23, 2005)

Let's see Lil Q...my girls outta be giving you a call right around...uh, _*NEVER*_!!     

Just kidding...They will have been passed along the love of Q from Daddy...currently they are 4, 2 and one month! 8-[


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

lilq'er said:
			
		

> no i am currently not looking for any guys thank you! i would rather be worring about my first day of my junior year!!!! (tomorrow!!!) hehe


Wheeewww....


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 23, 2005)

GOOFBALLS????? OUCH!!!!! Well you will find plenty of "HOT" guys at these competitions :grin:  :grin:  Sweaty too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

Tease    8-[



 :!:


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't let the lil'qr fool ya... she "stayed up" sleeping in the chair for most of the night at Lynchburg.

by the way Steph.. missed you at our pig roast... I still owe your Dad and Mom a nice dinner for all their help.  also, when are you comming  over the hill to babysit Andrea?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

Which ones Gary and who's wearing the Huggies??


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey... it takes a secure man to bring his bbq supplies to competition in a Huggies box.... besides therein lies my secret ingredient.. hahah


----------

